
The Startup Funding Graduation Rate Is Surprisingly Low - exolymph
https://mattermark.com/startup-graduation-rate-surprisingly-low/
======
CalChris
First, the 'graduation' rate has to decline. But it's too bad they couldn't
figure out exits.

That said the Seed to Series A is probably a hard truth, 31%.

